# Karma WiFi software



## Jimmy (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone had any success deploying Karma on FreeBSD_? _It is security related software and was designed for use with MadWifi on Linux. I'd prefer to stick to what I know in terms of OS and use FreeBSD. I've read a little of the history of the wireless stack originally being ported to Linux, then it was deprecated by MadWifi but I'm unsure if MadWifi has been back-ported to FreeBSD?

I can try obviously but thought I would ask should anyone already know and save me the effort.

Many thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 13, 2014)

A search on this shows some kind of 4G buzzword-driven portable hotspot.  It's best when asking about software to assume that people are not familiar with it and provide a link.  Maybe this? http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/KARMAMain.htm.


----------



## Jimmy (Nov 13, 2014)

That's the one, yes. Sorry, a part of me thought it might be frowned upon to provide links to this sort of software.


----------



## fonz (Nov 17, 2014)

Jimmy said:


> a part of me thought it might be frowned upon to provide links to this sort of software.


Posting links is always okay if they are relevant.


----------



## Chris_H (Nov 18, 2014)

Jimmy,

Hmm, karma-20060124.tar.gz. 2006? This seems a bit old and unmaintained. Are you _sure_ you want to run something like this? While I understand your wanting to run something you're familiar with, this looks like it could potentially be a security issue, for anyone running it.

I'm just saying.

--Chris


----------

